# Seeded tomatoes



## swenny (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a recipe that is asking for 1 cup chopped seeded tomatoes.  Is this special kind of tomatoes, or do I just take the seeds out?  I am a little confused


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2006)

Regular tomatos with the seeds removed.  

If you use fresh tomatos, cut them in half horizontally, (stem on one half and blossom end on the other.  Holding a half in the palm of your hand, make a sharp downward motion over the sink while squeezing the tomato.  Most of the seeds and gel will come out.


----------



## swenny (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, That is what I had thought.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 14, 2006)

If I'm using roma tomatos i like to quarter those lengthwise and then scrape a spoon along the inside to get the seeds out.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2006)

There are lots of different ways to get the job done.  Some folks use their fingers to scoop out the seeds.


----------



## Stuartskitchen (Dec 14, 2006)

I would just like to say that last comment made me laugh! Its true some folks will do anything!! I use a teaspoon myself but my dad uses a butter knife as he says its gentler on the tomato!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 14, 2006)

I usually make concasse.

With a knife, carve an X into the top of each tomato.  Drop into a large pot of boiling water for 20sec or so.  Immediately remove them to a bowl of ice-water for 30-40sec, then peel the split/separated skins off.

Next I trim the vine end and halve the tomatoes.  I pull out the seeds/membranes, and then dice the skinless/seedless flesh into whatever size I want.  Takes a while the first couple times you do it, but then it just becomes routine, right down to washing the pot as the tomato skins contract in the cold ice water.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 14, 2006)

If you use good-quality canned tomatoes (like I do most of the time  ), just slit them & give a small squeeze.  Although to be honest, I find good-quality canned tomatoes to be just as good seeds & all.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 14, 2006)

To get the seeds out of the tomatoes make sure you cut down through the middle and get them all out.  Then proceed to chop them up for your receipe.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 15, 2006)

I am wondering "seeded" and "seedless"?  We have mostly fresh salad and slicing type tomatoes.  Not the meaty ones you would use for cooking sauces, soups and stews.  During the summer, these are a favorite garden variety.  Why can't the supermarkets offer cooking tomatoes?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2006)

just an fyi, there are no such things as seedless tomatoes.

there are some new hybrids that have relatively few seeds, but are not completely seedless.

i cut and squeeze out the seeds and mucilage much like andy described, but i don't get too crazy trying to remove every single bit. a coupla seeds won't be noticed in most dishes.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm going to ignore the seedless tomatoes at the grocery store from now on!  My quest is to make a taco that stays together.  I usually spread refried beans on a soft shell or put a scoop of sour cream in a hard shell then fill it.  I think seeding and cleaning the pulp from the tomatoes might be an improvement.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2006)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> ...Why can't the supermarkets offer cooking tomatoes?


 
Look for Roma or plum tomatos.


----------

